# cows. (So to speak)



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

City Slicker: Look at that Bunch of Cows.
Farmer: Not Bunch, herd (Heard)
City Slicker: Heard of what?
Farmer: Herd (heard) of Cows.
City Slicker: Yes, I've heard of Cows.
Farmer: No, I mean a Cow Herd (Heard)
City Slicker: I do not care what a cow heard, I have no secrets from a cow.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

My son moved to Alaska.

Nome?

Of course I know him. He's my son.

No, I mean Nome in Alaska?

I'd know him anywhere. I told you he's my son.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Who's on first.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Who's on first.


what's on second,

Ah yes the old Abbot and Costello


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Heres your ******* word of the day (thanks Jeff Foxworthy)

Mayonnaise

Mayonnaise a lot of people in here.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"Mayonnaise have seen the Glory of the coming of The Lord_...♪♪♪"


----------



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

Some times the replies r funnier than the joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

